# QSI service problem



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I bought a Titan decoder a couple years ago at ECLSTS, but didn't get around to installing it until this last fall. 

But it had the wrong sound files. Though marked for steam, it was diesel. So I emailed QSI, they sent a return authorization, and I sent the unit to them. 

That was November 22. After several emails, I still haven't heard if they even received it. And stupid me, I lost the USPS receipt with the tracking number...

The QSI phone line won't connect, doesn't even ring before Verizon says it's not working.

Does this all sound normal for QSI? Or does it sound like I'm out the $250 for the decoder?

Cliff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Email them, and try again to get it back.

Next time send it to your buddy in California who will be happy to program it for you. 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I've been emailing them every couple of weeks, no response. 

And thanks! I sure wish I had brought it up with you in November....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Why have I had success with JOSH?

SD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, Josh had been helping me out with various questions in November & early December. But for the last 7 or 8 weeks, complete non-response.

Their published phone number (802-448-9899) doesn't work. And this morning, I found that my email to [email protected] got kicked back, saying there was no such address. 

I just tried [email protected], the only other contact I have. [edit: that address no longer functions either]. Not looking good.

I also posted my email directly on their web site contact page, maybe that will do better.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Perhaps I've kept Josh too busy.. My fault.. Too many decoders on order.. And those new fangled G - Wires.. Customer Support for the factory. Reverse psychology here. Buy a programmer Cliffy.. Tweak at the kitchen table! I have to learn next!
Hey.. Keep your wits about ya!
SD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirk, a company that entirely mislabels a product, accepts the returned product but does not send it back, and then entirely cuts the published lines of communication, is not quite the company I'd have the "wits" to invest any further into. But good luck.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, did you buy it direct from QSI, or a dealer? Many came "blank" and the dealer programmed them, and many did it wrong, or not at all.

Just curious, no excuse for them not getting it done.

If you did usps click and ship from their site, you should be able to look up the transaction and retrieve the tracking number.

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Appreciate your comments Cliff.. My transaction is complete and settled fully! All parties involved on great terms!

It can work out....

SD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirk, that's great. I'm glad for you, and also to hear evidence of life at QSI. But since their phone & email addresses are down, do you have a secret means of contact?

Greg, I normally click-ship all my stuff for usps, but that was the week our verizon box got smacked with lightning, so I had to ship from the post office. And then the paper receipt disappeared, of course.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Buddy... sent U gmail.. days ago..
SD


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

As I nuts or didn't QSI insist we install a fan with the 10 amp Titan board? I recall buying a very thin fan from them with one of their boards and now I want a couple more of those fans. 

I sent two emails a few weeks apart and still no response. Even if I'm confusing them with Phoenix, or they're out of stock on the fans, they could at least give me a two-line response.

Cliffy's not alone.

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, I don't think you are nuts, but I'm not qualified to say for sure (ha ha ha)

The only difference between the 6 amp titan and the 10 amp titan is the addition of a fan. 

You can use any fan you want, 24v run from the rectified track voltage or you might try a 12v one running from the 5v supply, it does not take much.

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

> I don't think you are nuts


 Yuh, the jury's still out on that one.


As to the fan, the local electronics parts store (not to be confused with R.S.) doesn't have anything along the size/voltage continuum, and the "factory" unit is about 3/8 inch thick which makes it easy to fit in a crowded space so I thought it'd be best to get it from the original source. If I go to Mouser, et al., I'll end up buying a lot of stuff I really don't need, etc., etc.

But thank you for mentioning "rectified" track voltage. Not having a 12v han fandy, I dismissed an old 24v fan in my parts dept. It won't move on 5vDC and I figured it won't know what direction to turn with 18vAC. Time to get the installation manual and warm up the soldering iron.

Still, I hate to see a business too busy to take my money. But then I suppose HO is where the money is, not G.

Thanks.
JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

there is rectified track voltage on the titan, it says 18v but it is really rectified DCC, whatever your DCC track voltage is. J1A, pin 6 is positive, ground is pin 7

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirk, sorry about that, I looked at my gmail and still don't see anything from you. Didn't mean to dis ya buddy!

As for QSI, still no word after last week's emails.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*This was posted on the QSI Yahoo Group Forum this past Thursday*:

"_Friends,

I have just gotten a response from Josh. I had contacted him just before Christmas and gotten a reply. It was a casual greeting about the holiday. After several attempts to contact him , I finally got a response yesterday. Josh has some very serious health issues and he has been unable to respond . He did not expand on when he might be able to continue but he is very ill and he will probably be "out of service" for a while. He asked me to convey this info to the group and remind you all he truly will get the pending repairs back to those that have sent them but it will be a while until he gets back to the business. Please keep in mind, Josh is entirely a one-man show. No employees, no staff, and no extra income to hire help. He did mention that he was working on the promised upgrade when he fell ill. He truly had no control of what happened and appreciates our support.

When he is better shape, he will respond to the group but I have no info on when that might happen.

Kindest regards,
Nick Kulp_"


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

SD did you say G Wires are available. Last year they were days away and in testing....testing.....testing.....testing and instead of days away another year has gone by. Josh needs some real help in his business


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I purchased a custom order of both G-Wire and decoders built from Josh.. help further the solutions to get him going. It was a 7 or 8 month process, which is now concluded.
I need complete my new train shop to get to play'in with locos again in my life! 6 more months.. 

SD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Eric, thanks very much for posting that news. That sure explains a lot.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

CliffyJ you are not the only one having trouble contacting Josh. This was posted on the QSI Yahoo group also. 

Group:

First of all, be assured QSI is monitoring this forum, and we are also concerned. We (QSI), have also been unable to establish communication with QSIS. Our phone calls and emails remain unanswered. I want you all to know that QSI is alive and well. QSI Inc. is a wholly separate company from QSIS. Software engineering has been busy working on our latest decoder software. Now we find ourselves without a distribution outlet. We are spread so thin that even responding by phone has been difficult. We are actively looking for someone who wishes to operate an aftermarket QSI business. We are also continuing to work with our OEM partners.
I look forward to hearing from you.

Kelly
QSI Operations Manager.

Good Luck
Steve


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We still have some QSI large scale decoders in stock.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

You're welcome Cliffy. Good luck!


----------

